# Brew set up for work



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Need to get a pouring kettle and set of scales that would work with a v60 for work in an attempt to cut the costs of buying coffees when here. Quite keen to see if there any kettles and scales which are cheaper than the hario versions but are as good at getting the job done to a reasonable standard. Seen some goosenecks for examply on eBay which are around £15 but wasn't too sure about scales that could be used for measuring dose as well as placing a mug and brewing device on whilst brewing.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I use these Scales for making coffee at work. They're reasonable priced, fit a single mug on them and weigh in 0.1 gram increments.


----------



## lovecoffeebeans.com (Jan 16, 2017)

@Riz To be honest there are loads of cheaper options that will do the job, but with Hario equipment you're fairly sure to get decent quality. We don't have any Gooseneck Kettles but we do sell scales that you can pick up for £20 or under.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I am going to be contentious here, and am ready to be shot down.

But, as a user of both V60 and my forthcoming recommendation I would say...why would you bother with scales and a goose neck for work?. Is it not easier to just used a volume constant method (Aeropress).

Perhaps the best thing to get is a decent grinder - and you use whole bean fresh (suggest a feldgrind if budget allows, but I still have my porlex tall) for great results.

Next get a scoop (Hario do them for a few quid), and filling one up level with the top gives me 16g consistently. But if you want to be precisely precise get some 5 quid scales from Ebay or Amazon.

You are going to brew in an aeropress, so with your scooped coffee you add a constant volume of water (say within 20 mm of the top when using inverted method). If you don't want to add direct from a standard kettle, add it to a mug first to cool a little and then pour over you coffee and stir. No need to worry about blooms, this is an immersion method...all the grounds will be wet after the stir.

Put the plunger into the A/P body, wait as long as you can bear and then press - gently. (ignore this step if you did the inverted method)

If you are inverted, put the cap on the aeropress, place the recipient cup over the cap and with a smooth motion (over the sink) rotate the cup et al so that it (cup) is now lowermost. Then do the press - gently.

Now it is down to your choice, the above method(s) makes a quite short (and concentrated) liquor (especially the inverted one), you can of course top it up with clear hot water, which I do, to around 280g total in the mug. Though interestingly this last week I put the current LSOL into a mug with no dilution and it was wonderful.

Feldgrind, beans, aeropress is a combination I take to work and bring home daily. V60, scales, gooseneck kettle - I think not. Actually I leave the aeropress in the office.

ps of course if you use pre-ground you could forget the hand grinder, and punt just £25 on the plastic syringe like device


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for your post @Syenitic. I was considering an aeropress for work. I have one at home. I was firmly of the view that, regardless whichever device I was going to use, scales would be required. Although your recommendations regarding use of the scoop for dose and using the the numbers on the aeropress as a guide for water may allow for some consistency.

On a different note does anyoney have any suggestions for a small discreet brush to sweep out grinds from the feld catch cup? With the current lsol I note that at times up to 0.5g of grinds can remain in there unless its helped along.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

The aeropress is great for getting a good consistent drink , without scales. I tend to grind the beans in the morning so that's another piece of equipment I can leave at home.

If you have one at home, try it at work for a week or so and see how you get on.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Riz said:


> Thanks for your post @Syenitic. I was considering an aeropress for work. I have one at home. I was firmly of the view that, regardless whichever device I was going to use, scales would be required. Although your recommendations regarding use of the scoop for dose and using the the numbers on the aeropress as a guide for water may allow for some consistency.
> 
> On a different note does anyoney have any suggestions for a small discreet brush to sweep out grinds from the feld catch cup? With the current lsol I note that at times up to 0.5g of grinds can remain in there unless its helped along.


How about when it is all assenbled you give it a smart downward smak on a plastic cutting board, or as i do at work the edge of my desk or my knee. then shake out over a waste bin?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

What about the cafflano? Does everything that you're looking for.


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Work = clever coffee dripper.

Mark a line on it for your desired water volume.

Grind > dump > water > lid > forget about it for 10 mins


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Riz said:


> On a different note does anyoney have any suggestions for a small discreet brush to sweep out grinds from the feld catch cup? With the current lsol I note that at times up to 0.5g of grinds can remain in there unless its helped along.


I use a pastry brush with the feldgrind and for many other small coffee brushing duties, works a treat.

I second the idea of a CCD, for low faff work-based coffee.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

I have (over time) had the V60, CCD & Aeropress active at work on customer sites. CCD and Aeropress are equally easy and produced less sarcastic remarks than the V60. Go with what you are most comfortable using for consistent results, any of the methods are feasible.


----------

